

Ask HN: please review my Firefox extension - codeismightier
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/9825

======
codeismightier
I wrote this extension a while back and I'm wondering what you guys (and gals)
think. It uses DirectedEdge's API (they are regulars here, thanks guys!). Are
the "popup bubbles" useful? Any suggestions for improvement or new features
would be very helpful.

